# Big weekend



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Please join me in congratulating Todd Caswell and his pup Bodey. Bodey has been skirting near the top of the list in the judges minds for quite some time now in the Qualifying stake. Bodey this weekend placed first at the MFTA trial in Princeton, MN to become Qualified All Age.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Way to go Todd!!!

Good meeting you and Burt this weekend as well.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats awesome! Way to go Bodey and Todd!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks Guys,

Iv'e done some neat things in my life and accomplished some stuff I'm proud of but this for the last year has been at the top of my list. I was close with him twice, Rick was close with him once, to win at this game you have to have a perfect day and once you get started you soon realize it just doesn't happen very often, so to have it finally come together was a dream come true.

Special thanks to Rick Stawski, without him Bodey Obviosly would not be the dog he has developed into.

Nice meeting you to Troy, and see you this weekend Burt..


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats Browndog!!! Feels good to be the "Best of the Best" doesn't it? That's why no dog game but field trials ever interested me. I like it when "There can be only one."


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

very nice I've never attempted to train a dog to that level quite an accomplishment


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Yep he was floating on cload 9 all weekend. My bet is he has not came down just yet.


----------



## muskiehunter (Apr 14, 2009)

Todd,
Congrats! That's a great accomplishment. I also appreciate your willingness to give me some leads on a dog and answer my questions about training last month in St. Cloud. It says alot when the guys at the top are so willing to help out someone just starting out. I look forward to seeing Bodey run sometime.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Todd, now you should enter our Amateur at NDRC on the 6th


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Chaws said:


> Todd, now you should enter our Amateur at NDRC on the 6th


Troy,

Id'e love to but Bodey's along ways from being Amerature dog, maybe this fall and hopefuly by spring. Were going to keep pluging away and not rush things. I may come over and run the Q at either the trial or the O/H befor the HT..

Looks like you have a nice pup in shooter, it seems like he handles pressure well and he can mark.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

BROWNDOG said:


> Chaws said:
> 
> 
> > Todd, now you should enter our Amateur at NDRC on the 6th
> ...


I don't know man. The Qual test that he won was damn near the test you'd see at most Am's these days. These Qual judges are putting together some very tough tests.

After that one decheating session and some chinese/cheater blind drills and 1 other decheating marking session, he's figured it out pretty quick. Set up a VERY cheaty water mark last night where the pup had to approach the water, which wasn't visible to him at the line, from about 80 yds and then a 30 yd swim, he thought about it but dove right in. The next mark was a long water mark where the line had to take him across 2 small points and only about 10yds to his left was land and he took the line perfect and actually swam around the 2nd point instead of going over it. All showing great promise. Hopefully get out and train every night for the next week and see if he's ready for our derby.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Todd, congrats to you and the Bodey dawg for a good showing Qual 3rd up in Bemidji!! When's your first all age run? Amateur in St Cloud in a couple weeks? I'm pretty sure I'm running Shooter in the Derby there.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks,

It was a fun trial, he ran a really nice trial except he didn't work with me very well on the long middle bird in the 4th. He came back, set himself up and thought he knew where the correct line was , I tried to pull him over a couple of time but he wanted nothing to do with it, and ended up behind the gun, it was a well placed bird the dogs really had to fight to come out on the correct side and only one dog did it right, I pretty positive if I could have got that bird correct we would have won.

He has been really training good, but I still don't think he's ready for a AM, I'm going to run Duluth so MAYBE then if not we'll run another Q. He over heated on me a couple of weeks ago, so I'm keeping an eye on that as well, not sure what happened but i don't want it to happen again. I'll be at St. Cloud most of the weekend, see you then.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

LOVE that picture Todd! You need to set him up with the blue just like that and get a good framing done.


----------

